# Show us your favourite trick and a vid/pic of it!!



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

title says it all...

ill start:




superman seat grab is so stylish and smooth.
look at the one at 0:48
http://velonews.com/galleries/seaotter06/Sea Otter superman seat grab by Phil Strong.jpg
a awesome pic of one


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm agreeing. I like the superman seat grab's also. Nice video, i don't understand how pro's do that kind of stuff...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> I'm agreeing. I like the superman seat grab's also. Nice video, i don't understand how pro's do that kind of stuff...


They do it for a living.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I understand that but, they must have been biking there whole life, or most of it.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Front flips are always pretty crazy to see. and then I also like corked 360's and such (at least that's what I think they are called)
Front Flip at 2:22





Corked 360 approximately 1:00 and 2:56


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no video, but this is my coolest trick...


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice picture nothing's are pretty cool.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I like WCH's take on it... your favorite trick that you can actually do. Here is me doing two of my favorites...

One Foot Table








Turndown








As far as my favorite tricks that I can't do... I'd say one foot table seatgrab 360s. Or, a gnarly ass inverted 3 like Chris Doyle is doing here....


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's me on the Crankworx Colorado slopestyle course... The quarterpipe is 13' tall.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Here's me on the Crankworx Colorado slopestyle course... The quarterpipe is 13' tall.


Damn, son... get some!!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That's crazy, nice air.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i love xups, tire grabs, boost, and some other stuff i dont have pics or vids of like wallrides, 180s, 3s etc my comps bein retarded, i'll snag some pics soon


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

those are some nice jumps and pics! I like that little half pipe kinda thing in pic #2


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i also love nice long, drawn out backflips with lotsaa air


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Raddest. Trick. Ever. Period.

Cru, you are my hero.


----------



## Timw99 (Feb 11, 2007)

double backflip no hander


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Raddest. Trick. Ever. Period.
> 
> Cru, you are my hero.


Bwahaha. I haven't done that one lately. We were just talking about it. I need to bring it back and get even a better pic of it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bneall (Feb 3, 2006)

i have to agree with snaky69

this one is also rad.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i don't really have a favorite personal trick, but my favorite trick that i can't do is something i saw in a bmx vid a while ago. it was a 360 toboggan over a 20 ft gap. the rotation was SLOW and the rider was leaning all the way back. i can't find the clip, but i promise you that is was quite stylish.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Bwahaha. I haven't done that one lately. We were just talking about it. I need to bring it back and get even a better pic of it.... :thumbsup:


Hell yeah!:thumbsup:


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

this is probably the best trick I do, nuthin fancy, just spinning round in a circle.

Cru, that turn down is something I really need to put in my bag o tricks. Nice steez!


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Cru, is there any way you could shotgun a beer while jumping  

I agree though, awesome pic.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Favorite thing I can do is probably tables over hips and such, I pretty much just straight jump stuff anymore, I no longer have any riding buddies on the same level as me, so I don't have anyone to push me into doing tricks anymore (The first time I did a 1 hander it was on an "I bet you can't")


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Type in 1080 on youtube its sick


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

bneall said:


> i have to agree with snaky69
> 
> this one is also rad.


hahahahah whered you get this one?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

/\/\/\ thats gotta be brad.


ollie the magic bum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL, thats great any chance of melding them both together


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

My favorite trick is the manual. I never thought much of it until I saw Jay Miron in a GT video nose manual a pool then drop in. Hoping to recover from my crash and practice them soon.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

My favorite trick I can do is a 3 hop.


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

*Biking Community Seeks Respect*

-so much for social responsibility...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i go fast, is that a trick?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Damn, son... get some!!


Whats with the boy in red quote i dont get it


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

bneall said:


> i have to agree with snaky69
> 
> this one is also rad.


Whats the frame on that bike


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> Whats the frame on that bike


nempro secret agent i believe.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> Whats with the boy in red quote i dont get it


Do you get my name??? If not... then you're extremely lost.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

rmbnick said:


> i go fast, is that a trick?


Only if you don't have wheels on your bike.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> Whats with the boy in red quote i dont get it


this movie will explain everything...


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Only if you don't have wheels on your bike.


bwahaha oh god that was a great mental image right there

my favorite that i do is just endo for as long as I can, particularly down a hill or something. Ah, my Codes work great for that

Right now I'm trying to do a 360 while on the front wheel, but that is pretty tough so far:madman:

I love the front flips, they seem to defy physics for me, and I idolize those crazy trials guys


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Haha wow Cru Jones you are my hero!


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

my fav was posted in the vids section of this forum. I think it's called the "windshield wiper". Y'all know that one?
-ebR


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

what rims


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

East Bay Rich said:


> my fav was posted in the vids section of this forum. I think it's called the "windshield wiper". Y'all know that one?
> -ebR


found it, done by different people:

Mat Sparks





barero




=


----------

